# لو جتلك فرصه تكتب على ايد حبيبك هتكتب ايه؟



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*اظن يا جماعه التوبيك باين من عنوانه*
*يعنى لو جتلك الفرصه انك تكتب جمله او حتى كلمه على ايد حبيبك او حد فى يوم من الايام حبيته .....هتكتب ايه؟*
*يلا يا شطاااار كل واحد كده ياخد قلم ويدخل يقولنا هيكتب ايه؟*​ 



*الفكره*
*م*
*ن*
*ق*​ 
*و*​ 
*ل*​ 
*ه*
*للامانه 




*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2010)

I love you​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (7 مايو 2010)

انا هاكتب احبك 

موضعك حلو 

مرسي ليكى 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> i love you​


 

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> انا هاكتب احبك
> 
> موضعك حلو
> 
> ...


 

مرورك احلي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2010)

*فكرة الموضوع كتير لطيفه *

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع*

*انا بقى هكتب *

*كان يا ما كان في قديم الزمان ... وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته *​


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

موضوع لذيذ
هكتب بدون تعليق


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع كتير لطيفه *​
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع*​
> *انا بقى هكتب *​
> *كان يا ما كان في قديم الزمان ... وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته *​


 

ههههههههه نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> موضوع لذيذ
> هكتب بدون تعليق


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مايو 2010)

موضوع لذيذ وفكره حلوه
هكتب
عيشني ثواني وانا اكمل بيهم عمري وزماني
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## samirmelio (7 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى*

*انا هاكتب*

*انا لك على طووووول *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> موضوع لذيذ وفكره حلوه
> هكتب
> عيشني ثواني وانا اكمل بيهم عمري وزماني
> ميرسي ليكي


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

samirmelio قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى اوى*​
> 
> *انا هاكتب*​
> *انا لك على طووووول *​
> ...


 

ميرسي لزوقك

نورت الموضوع والمنتدي كله


----------



## Mason (8 مايو 2010)

*فكرة عسسسسل زيك ياقمر *
*ودى فرصة ذهبية *
*اياكم تضيع من ايديكم *
*ههههههه*
*انا هكتب*
*أخيراً جات الفرصة اللى هكتب فيها على ايدك*
*ههههه*
*ميرسى سا روزى على الفكرة الرقيقة دى*​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2010)

*راح اكتبلة
لك أبقى مادمت حيآ
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (8 مايو 2010)

*انتى عسل يا بت يا روزى صدقينى*​ 
*انا هكتب امممممم *
*رقم تليفونى هههههههههه*
*عشان نعرف نتكلم وكده*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *فكرة عسسسسل زيك ياقمر *
> 
> *ودى فرصة ذهبية *
> *اياكم تضيع من ايديكم *
> ...


 

ههههههههه يا سيدي

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل زي قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *راح اكتبلة*
> 
> *لك أبقى مادمت حيآ*​


 

دايما رقيق يا جوجو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *انتى عسل يا بت يا روزى صدقينى*​
> 
> *انا هكتب امممممم *
> *رقم تليفونى هههههههههه*
> *عشان نعرف نتكلم وكده*


 

هههههههههه انتي حبيبتي يا ماربيلا

دايما كلامك عسل زيك


----------



## sony_33 (8 مايو 2010)

انا هكتب
اسمها ورقم تلفونها وعنوانها علشان لما تتوة
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

فكره بردو

نورت بمرورك الجميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2010)

مش هلاقى اجمل من اسمى
عشان يفضل معاه طول عمره

ميرسى روزى للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 مايو 2010)

*انا هأ كتب*
*انت حياة ( اسمى )*

*علشان تعرف قيمتها عندى*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش هلاقى اجمل من اسمى​
> عشان يفضل معاه طول عمره​
> ميرسى روزى للموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي 

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *انا هأ كتب*
> 
> *انت حياة ( اسمى )*​
> *علشان تعرف قيمتها عندى*​


 

نورت الموضوع كله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

هكتب بكل لغات العالم أحبك
بالعربي أحبك
بالإنجليزيilove you
بالهندي مهبة هي
بالفرنسي ميتواغ
بالإيطالي آلررييبا
بالأسباني مرييتوو
بالتكروني جونكا بونكا
بالجيزاني سيدبويه انت

شكرا ياروزي علي موضوعك الجميل ده


----------



## روزي86 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك يا روماني

ربنا يسعدك يا جميل


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*فكرة حلوة اوى
انا هكتب على ايدة 
كدا بهدلت ايديك بالجاف 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل
ميرسى يا روزى يا قمر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

_*انا  ممكن اكمل لحد الدراع  ولا الكف بس*_
_*؟*_​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

ها ابقي اشخبط علشان اغيظها ههههههههههههه

لاننا ها اكون كاتب علي قلبها فالاساس هبص لايدها برضه ههههههه

شكرا يا روزي عالموضوع والفكرة الجميلة

واحم لو جد بقي

ها ارسم صليب علشان يحافظ عليها


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى​*
> *انا هكتب على ايدة *
> *كدا بهدلت ايديك بالجاف *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

انتي ناوية تغظيه بقي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا ممكن اكمل لحد الدراع ولا الكف بس*_
> 
> 
> _*؟*_​


 
ههههههههههه ليه هتكتب قصيده هههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك يا جو يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ها ابقي اشخبط علشان اغيظها ههههههههههههه
> 
> لاننا ها اكون كاتب علي قلبها فالاساس هبص لايدها برضه ههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مينا علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2010)

_*انا *_
_*هبوس كفه *_
_*وااكتب عليها *_
_*لو بايدى اعيش الف عمر *_
_*هعيشة ليك*_​


----------



## *koki* (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع روعة يا روزى
هكتب
i love you


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا *_
> 
> _*هبوس كفه *_
> _*وااكتب عليها *_
> ...


 

يا سيدي هههههههههههه

جميل احساسك يا جون

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> موضوع روعة يا روزى
> هكتب
> i love you


 

ميرسي يا كوكي يا قمراية 

نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الرقيق زيك


----------



## sparrow (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع فكرتة جميله اووي وخفيف كدة علي القلب ههههههههه
انا عاوزة اكتب كلام كتير  متلا يا ستي اقوله 
ربنا يخليك ليا علطوووووول 
و حياتي معاك 
الباقي بقي ابقي اقلهوله هو هههههههههههه
شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> موضوع فكرتة جميله اووي وخفيف كدة علي القلب ههههههههه
> انا عاوزة اكتب كلام كتير متلا يا ستي اقوله
> ربنا يخليك ليا علطوووووول
> و حياتي معاك
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه

شكرا ليكي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل وكلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يسعدك يا حبي


----------



## bashaeran (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اظن يا جماعه التوبيك باين من عنوانه*
> *يعنى لو جتلك الفرصه انك تكتب جمله او حتى كلمه على ايد حبيبك او حد فى يوم من الايام حبيته .....هتكتب ايه؟*
> *يلا يا شطاااار كل واحد كده ياخد قلم ويدخل يقولنا هيكتب ايه؟*​
> 
> ...




*انا حبت الفكرة جدا انا اكتب بيد حببتي ثقي بيك لانني اخترتك انت فلا تخافي من ان اخونك *


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

ميرسي جدا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2010)

_*هكتبلها الرساله دى
لما بفكر انك تفكرى ان انا موش بفكر فيك الفكره دى بتفكرنى افكرك ان انا موش ناسيك
ثانكس روزى
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*هكتبلها الرساله دى*_
> 
> _*لما بفكر انك تفكرى ان انا موش بفكر فيك الفكره دى بتفكرنى افكرك ان انا موش ناسيك*_
> _*ثانكس روزى*_​


 

ههههههههههههه

جميل يا مينا

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل زيك


----------

